# Driver attacked by Rider



## Rachi.bd (Dec 9, 2015)

*is there any one who can tell me what should we do if any driver has attacked by a rider?*

Actually that's happen to me. I got request from hempstead turnpike east meadow Long Island at 12/6/15 - 1:42am. I reached there, nobody shown up. Then I call the rider after 5-6 mins he came to my car. When he entered in my car he was smelling alcohol. I asked him about his destination to make sure the address I got in my phone it's right. He answered me : do u think I'm dumb, go to that add. When I reached there he yelled on me, he said : r u playing with me & & bla bla......Then I was confirm the he is drank. I became as polite as I can and I said, no sir I'm not doing anything u can check your phone I drove as per ur address. Anyway give me your address I'll drop you home. Then I drove him in his new add. When I stopped he opened the door and all of a sudden started punching in my head from the back. When I turned into back to says what r u doing sir please get off from my car he punched me in my face at list five - six times. Then I shout out loud and said if u don't get off from my car I'll take u to the police station. He jumped out from my car. I just scape from that place and and call 911. They took me to the hospital. My two nasal bones are broken and it took 18 hours to stop bleeding. My hole face is bruised. Doc said it will take at list 5-6 weeks to recover.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

Those are more serious injuries than driver Edward Caban's following the attack by Ben Golden in California in October. That resulted in jail and a lawsuit, among other things. Call your police and contact Uber to track down the passenger.


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

Absolutely FILE ASSAULT CHARGES... immediately! UBER has to know about the behaviour of this Pax and remove his App privileges. Send Uber the police report and make sure Uber cooperates with the police in finding this moron and having him charged with aggravated assault- That is a FELONY charge. Cooperate with the police detectives assigned to the case. And, one last thing.... buy yourself Police-grade Pepper Spray that hangs from your key chain. If you are ever assaulted again, do as the first person in this thread said.... drop and roll... I add to that... Get out of your car, disengage the safety on your sprayer and hit that POS with a good dose of spray.. right in his face.... the effects will incapacitate the perp immediately! He won't be able to run, because he won't be able to breath or see where's he's going.... it's something he'll never forget. Call 911 and wait until the police come to arrest him. I wouldn't, but would be tempted to kick this POS in his balls while he's writing in pain from the spray... just for good measure.... y'know, it was for self-defense, right?
We all owe it to each other to be akert for the crazies out there who would do us harm for doing our job.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JSM0713 said:


> Absolutely FILE ASSAULT CHARGES.


It is the police who do that. If there is doubt, the police will discuss with a prosecutor or judge and get their opinions on the matter. The driver needs to make it clear to the police that if they feel there is enough evidence, he as the victim will cooperate. If the crime is serious enough, the police may choose to prosecute even if the victim doesn't seem interested in working with them.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Rachi.bd said:


> *is there any one who can tell me what should we do if any driver has attacked by a rider?*
> 
> Actually that's happen to me. I got request from hempstead turnpike east meadow Long Island at 12/6/15 - 1:42am. I reached there, nobody shown up. Then I call the rider after 5-6 mins he came to my car. When he entered in my car he was smelling alcohol. I asked him about his destination to make sure the address I got in my phone it's right. He answered me : do u think I'm dumb, go to that add. When I reached there he yelled on me, he said : r u playing with me & & bla bla......Then I was confirm the he is drank. I became as polite as I can and I said, no sir I'm not doing anything u can check your phone I drove as per ur address. Anyway give me your address I'll drop you home. Then I drove him in his new add. When I stopped he opened the door and all of a sudden started punching in my head from the back. When I turned into back to says what r u doing sir please get off from my car he punched me in my face at list five - six times. Then I shout out loud and said if u don't get off from my car I'll take u to the police station. He jumped out from my car. I just scape from that place and and call 911. They took me to the hospital. My two nasal bones are broken and it took 18 hours to stop bleeding. My hole face is bruised. Doc said it will take at list 5-6 weeks to recover.


Rachi.bd 

Have you filed a police report?
Have you notified Uber of this assault?
Has anyone from Uber contacted you?
If no one from Uber has contacted you, please call *Uber Safety Hotline at 800-353-8237*.
Record all your conversations with Uber personnel, but notify them you are recording the phone call.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Is that a picture of you taken in the hospital?


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

Rachi.bd said:


> *is there any one who can tell me what should we do if any driver has attacked by a rider?*
> 
> Actually that's happen to me. I got request from hempstead turnpike east meadow Long Island at 12/6/15 - 1:42am. I reached there, nobody shown up. Then I call the rider after 5-6 mins he came to my car. When he entered in my car he was smelling alcohol. I asked him about his destination to make sure the address I got in my phone it's right. He answered me : do u think I'm dumb, go to that add. When I reached there he yelled on me, he said : r u playing with me & & bla bla......Then I was confirm the he is drank. I became as polite as I can and I said, no sir I'm not doing anything u can check your phone I drove as per ur address. Anyway give me your address I'll drop you home. Then I drove him in his new add. When I stopped he opened the door and all of a sudden started punching in my head from the back. When I turned into back to says what r u doing sir please get off from my car he punched me in my face at list five - six times. Then I shout out loud and said if u don't get off from my car I'll take u to the police station. He jumped out from my car. I just scape from that place and and call 911. They took me to the hospital. My two nasal bones are broken and it took 18 hours to stop bleeding. My hole face is bruised. Doc said it will take at list 5-6 weeks to recover.


WOW! this is horrible, I am sorry you had to experience this, trying to make some money and help people out and this is what you get in return? just horrible. Well I hope you're doing better now, its situations like this that completely validate and keep me motivated when building Rider (tryrider.com) not trying to sell you, but what we are doing will eliminate this behavior from riders. All the best.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Kori said:


> WOW! this is horrible, I am sorry you had to experience this, trying to make some money and help people out and this is what you get in return? just horrible. Well I hope you're doing better now, its situations like this that completely validate and keep me motivated when building Rider (tryrider.com) not trying to sell you, but what we are doing will eliminate this behavior from riders. All the best.


I'm sorry, but I don't see how what you are doing with Rider will "eliminate" this behavior from riders. Perhaps you can clarify that in a new thread so as not to derail this conversation.


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

andaas said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see how what you are doing with Rider will "eliminate" this behavior from riders. Perhaps you can clarify that in a new thread so as not to derail this conversation.


I started it here for you, thanks
https://uberpeople.net/threads/to-the-poor-guy-who-got-beat-up-driving.48849/


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Did you fight back?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry this has happened. Recovery will take time. Please take care of yourself. Please keep us informed about what Uber says. Is this story in the media?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

What did the Police say and do? Which police department handled your call / emergency? Did you go to the hospital in an ambulance?


----------



## Rachi.bd (Dec 9, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Rachi.bd
> 
> Have you filed a police report?
> Have you notified Uber of this assault?
> ...


Yes I've done 1-4 but I didn't record that conversation. Next time I will. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Rachi.bd (Dec 9, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Is that a picture of you taken in the hospital?
> 
> View attachment 19929


Yes I took this I pin the hospital.


----------



## Rachi.bd (Dec 9, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Did you fight back?


No. I was trying to block that morons punch. But I failed to protect me Because u understand the situation. I was in the driver sit locked with the sit buckle. I couldn't see his movement.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Rachi.bd said:


> *is there any one who can tell me what should we do if any driver has attacked by a rider?*
> 
> Actually that's happen to me. I got request from hempstead turnpike east meadow Long Island at 12/6/15 - 1:42am. I reached there, nobody shown up. Then I call the rider after 5-6 mins he came to my car. When he entered in my car he was smelling alcohol. I asked him about his destination to make sure the address I got in my phone it's right. He answered me : do u think I'm dumb, go to that add. When I reached there he yelled on me, he said : r u playing with me & & bla bla......Then I was confirm the he is drank. I became as polite as I can and I said, no sir I'm not doing anything u can check your phone I drove as per ur address. Anyway give me your address I'll drop you home. Then I drove him in his new add. When I stopped he opened the door and all of a sudden started punching in my head from the back. When I turned into back to says what r u doing sir please get off from my car he punched me in my face at list five - six times. Then I shout out loud and said if u don't get off from my car I'll take u to the police station. He jumped out from my car. I just scape from that place and and call 911. They took me to the hospital. My two nasal bones are broken and it took 18 hours to stop bleeding. My hole face is bruised. Doc said it will take at list 5-6 weeks to recover.


I hope you sue the scumbag and become rich. People like that are the lowest forms of humans. You are providing a service below minimal wage and you get beat on. I hope you recover man and get a lawyer as soon as possible.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Rachi.bd if you need any help or advice, but don't want to ask it openly on the Forum, you can start a private conversation with any one of us.


----------



## Rachi.bd (Dec 9, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> Sorry this has happened. Recovery will take time. Please take care of yourself. Please keep us informed about what Uber says. Is this story in the media?


Yes police took me straight to the hospital. I've collected the police report from precincts 3. I don't think this is in the media. I don't know how it works, I m very new in this country. I don't know how to inform media. Even I don't know what should I do now. I'm sitting home no cash flow. It will take few more weeks. When I told this stituation to the Uber concern person she replied like this :


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

Rachi.bd said:


> Yes police took me straight to the hospital. I've collected the police report from precincts 3. I don't think this is in the media. I don't know how it works, I m very new in this country. I don't know how to inform media. Even I don't know what should I do now. I'm sitting home no cash flow. It will take few more weeks. When I told this stituation to the Uber concern person she replied like this :


You need to get a lawyer immediately they usually are "pro bono". They just get a cut of whatever you end up winning from a settlement.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Usually pro bono?! Lmao ok


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Usually pro bono?! Lmao ok


Nothing funny about this conversation, go troll on another thread.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> Nothing funny about this conversation, go troll on another thread.


Not trolling, brother. If you think attorneys are usually pro bono, you are in for a big surprise. Usually implies more often than not, and I don't see many attorneys willing to do anything without upfront costs being covered.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow...sorry to hear about you injuries etc...

I know it's too late for this go around BUT if you should continue driving in the future strongly consider buying a dash cam.

Hope you get better soon....good luck. 

Andy


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

press charges on that pax, you may even want to check into uber and see if the pax has a bad history with them. if that's the case I would go after uber as well.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Get a lawyer. You may have hit a jackpot if rider had a history of violent behavior and Uber failed to deactivate him.
It's going to be tough to make them to admit it though. That's why you need a lawyer.


----------



## Rachi.bd (Dec 9, 2015)

Red said:


> Get a lawyer. You may have hit a jackpot if rider had a history of violent behavior and Uber failed to deactivate him.
> It's going to be tough to make them to admit it though. That's why you need a lawyer.


Thanks for advice Red.
I'm really ner in ny. If can give any link or references of a reliable lawyer or firm that will be a greet help for me. 
Thanks again.


----------



## notacabdriver (Mar 24, 2015)

Go to www.avvo.com and post your story and ask questions. Some lawyers will be interested.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Besides healing up ASAP, and getting back on the road ASAP? What would you like to do about this terrible sad situation? Do you think you will continue to drive for Uber? Or look for another income source? Again from all of us on UPNF sorry this happened to you.


----------



## notacabdriver (Mar 24, 2015)

I think Uber is at fault here too. They sent this piece of sh.t to you, they must help you now. Sue Uber.


----------



## marcusguber (Nov 13, 2015)

Rachi.bd said:


> Thanks for advice Red.
> I'm really ner in ny. If can give any link or references of a reliable lawyer or firm that will be a greet help for me.
> Thanks again.


Give the NYC Bar Association a call they can help you find a lawyer. The Bar is the group that all lawyers are a part of. http://www.nycbar.org/


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> You need to get a lawyer immediately they usually are "pro bono". They just get a cut of whatever you end up winning from a settlement.


I think you may be confusing "pro bono" with "contingency".

A contingency case pays the legal fees from the settlement, if there is one. Pro Bono is latin, and literally translates "for the public good". A Pro Bono case would be litigated without charges. Law firms treat it like charity, goodwill, public relations.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Rachi.bd said:


> Thanks for advice Red.
> I'm really ner in ny. If can give any link or references of a reliable lawyer or firm that will be a greet help for me.
> Thanks again.


I'll ask.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Rachi.bd said:


> Thanks for advice Red.
> I'm really ner in ny. If can give any link or references of a reliable lawyer or firm that will be a greet help for me.
> Thanks again.


I've sent a link to the thread to my lawyer, let's see what he's going to say.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Terrible what happened man. Do not accept this as normal or back down. Do not give up. Make that asshole pay for your suffering and expenses.

And if you will drive Uber in the future, get a dash cam. It's not very expensive.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

Rachi.bd said:


> Yes police took me straight to the hospital. I've collected the police report from precincts 3. I don't think this is in the media. I don't know how it works, I m very new in this country. I don't know how to inform media. Even I don't know what should I do now. I'm sitting home no cash flow. It will take few more weeks. When I told this stituation to the Uber concern person she replied like this :


You need to contact an attorney, asap.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 20, 2014)

& maybe i am late in responding or you may have already done but again worth reminding dont forget black car fund , as you are sitting at home , file a claim with them.


----------



## Rachi.bd (Dec 9, 2015)

Charlie said:


> & maybe i am late in responding or you may have already done but again worth reminding dont forget black car fund , as you are sitting at home , file a claim with them.


I appreciate your response, now I'd tried to tegister, but i didn't find uber name in current base affiliation. Is uber in their list ?


----------



## Brandon26pdx (Jun 3, 2015)

I'd talk to a good personal injury attorney right away. There might be a silver lining to this one at some point depending on the details of the incident. (Obviously none of us were there to witness it.) The jackpot would be going after Uber themselves for punitive damages if this guy has a history of misbehavior they conveniently looked the other way on, which often times guy's like this do.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

There is also a possibility it’s racial. Due to the environment right now.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 20, 2014)

Rachi.bd said:


> I appreciate your response, now I'd tried to tegister, but i didn't find uber name in current base affiliation. Is uber in their list ?


which base you working for ? i mean under uber their are lots of bases which one you working for like danach, shmechken or something and so on . check on your car decal sticker you got from tlc at the inspection site. It must be in the list as i am sure you are paying black car fund. Dont check Uber base as uber itself isnt a base.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Rachi.bd said:


> Yes police took me straight to the hospital. I've collected the police report from precincts 3. I don't think this is in the media. I don't know how it works, I m very new in this country. I don't know how to inform media. Even I don't know what should I do now. I'm sitting home no cash flow. It will take few more weeks. When I told this stituation to the Uber concern person she replied like this :


Have the police filed charges against the guy yet? I am curious if they had trouble obtaining the identity of the pax from Uber.

Good luck with that sir, I wouldn't wish your experience on anyone.


----------



## cferrel (Dec 14, 2015)

I would of just shot him with my concealed carry gun and claimed self defense.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Rachi.bd said:


> *is there any one who can tell me what should we do if any driver has attacked by a rider?*
> 
> Actually that's happen to me. I got request from hempstead turnpike east meadow Long Island at *12/6/15 - 1:42am. I reached there, nobody shown up. Then I call the rider after 5-6 mins he came to my car*....


Sorry about this, this is what I do (would have done)

At that time of the night (10pm - 6am), I ALWAYS CALL the pax right AFTER accepting the ping.

This is allows me to:
(a) detect the speech pattern i.e. slurred = drunk, therefore cancel 
(b) repeat ETA...hint of "better be ready when I get there" 
(c) get an idea of how many riders i.e. dont need 5+ people trying to go party in my UberX
(d) if phone not answered, I either cancel/or pull over, call again...coz if the rider *JUST PINGED* me, then they should pick up right away
(e) confirm if the telephone number works (sometimes some riders # is wrong). if # is not working, then "Cancel/Other"

I think of you may have avoided this by doing the above


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Rachi.bd said:


> No. I was trying to block that morons punch. But I failed to protect me Because u understand the situation. I was in the driver sit locked with the sit buckle. I couldn't see his movement.


I never wear seat belt!! F-that!! Damn it this story pisses me off!!

We're exempt in New York City. Jersey you need too. They watch for us coming out of tunnel.


----------

